# Adobe Premiere Pro 2 Fehler beim Exportieren



## tsintsa (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu und kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Ich hab folgendes Problem. Der Film ist fertig und beim Exportieren kommt eine Meldung fast am Ende, dass es angeblich keinen PLatz auf der Festplatte gibt. Ich speicher aber den Film auf der zweiten Festplatte, wo ich über 40GB freier PLatz habe....Der film dauert 30min...
Wie kann ich ihn richtig exportieren und weiß jemand wo das problem liegt :-(
Danke!


----------



## octo124 (29. Januar 2007)

Kontrolliere, ob das betreffende Laufwerk in NTFS formatiert ist, wenn in FAT32, dann konvertieren nach Anleitung in der cmd-Konsole. Mit FAT32 ist bei max. 4 Gb Dateigrösse Ende der Fahnenstange.
Ansonsten ändere mal das Ausgabeformat (nicht dass du ein unkomprimiertes Avi da stehn hast). Obwohl 30 min in dem Format nur runde 30-35 Gb ausmachen inkl. Audio (siehe oben).
Und verändere die temporären Pfade von Premiere, nicht dass diese auch auf dieses LW konfiguriert worden sind.


----------



## tsintsa (29. Januar 2007)

danke. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es  
fang sofort damit an   
Es ist tatsächlich in FAT32, hab es schon konvertiert.
danke


----------



## tsintsa (29. Januar 2007)

Super! Danke! Es hat geklappt. Jetzt muss ich ihn nur komprimieren! Danke schön!


----------

